# Speeding Blond BMW



## monty (Sep 12, 2005)

Our blond friend left the BMW dealership after putting the top down and decided to take a cruise. Not long afterward she caught the attention of a state trooper as she sped down the highway weaving and bobbing and using up the whole road.
    The trooper put on the lights and siren and attempted to pull her over. She ignored him and appeared to be preoccupied with something in her car as she continued down the highway at a very dangerous speed weaving all the time. Left no choice the trooper pulled up along side of her and noticed that she was knitting!
    The trooper turned on his loudspeaker and yelled, "Pull over!!!"
    She looked over and yelled back, "No, stupid! It's a scarf!"


----------

